# convince my aunt



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

hey guys my cousin David really wants chickens but his mom wants him to learn things about them first could you guys post good things about your birds and how much you guys like them?!

thanks,
matt


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

His mom is right, he needs to learn about them first not just hear people opinions. Chickens are living creatures, no matter if you get them for the eggs or plan to butcher. You still need to learn everything you can before getting them. Its called being responsible. 
Here are some links to get him started 

http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/4hpoultry/t02_pageview/Getting_Started_with_Poultry.htm

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/mcms/images/departments/4hteens/project_books/pub2390%20Intro%20Poultry%20Project%20(4th-6th).pdf


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Apyl said:


> His mom is right, he needs to learn about them first not just hear people opinions. Chickens are living creatures, no matter if you get them for the eggs or plan to butcher. You still need to learn everything you can before getting them. Its called being responsible.
> Here are some links to get him started
> 
> http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/4hpoultry/t02_pageview/Getting_Started_with_Poultry.htm
> ...


i agree that he needs to learn things but she is on the fence because she thinks that they are dirty and unclean.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, but the best learning is hands on. And if she thinks that they are dirty and unclean, then she can help with the care until he catches on, and it can be one of those experiences that they will never forget!


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Apyl said:


> His mom is right, he needs to learn about them first not just hear people opinions. Chickens are living creatures, no matter if you get them for the eggs or plan to butcher. You still need to learn everything you can before getting them. Its called being responsible.
> Here are some links to get him started
> 
> http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/4hpoultry/t02_pageview/Getting_Started_with_Poultry.htm
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens are only as dirty and unclean as the owner allows them to be. The easier the coop is set up for cleaning, the cleaner the chickens will be. If you clean their home once a month, then well, you're going to have a dirty coop of chickens. I'm probably a bit of an overkill but I keep an icecream bucket in the coop with cheap dollar store salad forks and I scoop every morning. My bucket of goodies then are tossed into the flower beds, around my shrubs, and on parts of the lawn that needs the tlc. Chickens are great for keeping pests out of the gardens. They will kill rodents as well. They work up the soil nice too. Make for great company and the best entertainment ever. They're enchanting and calming in a chaotic world. They do need daily care - clean water and fresh food. The more time you spend handling them, the better the pet they will become - if that is your aim in having them. Chickens do learn quick. Mine all know their names. Even the one who was given to me at 6 months old and had very little human handling. Josie learned her name within a few days. She has also tamed up nicely wtih constant attention given to her when I got her. She went from a timid, scared, sweet hen to an outgoing busy little sweetie who on occasion waits for you to pick her up.

If noise is a factor, chickens don't need a roo for eggs. I have 9 hens from ages of 1 - 3 years old. 

Spend time time going through the beginners thread. Lots of basic, good starter information there. Best place to start learning everything you need to know to get started in owning chickens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

matt_kas said:


> i agree that he needs to learn things but she is on the fence because she thinks that they are dirty and unclean.


 If thats the case then its your Aunt that needs to research. She is the adult and has the say and if she already believes they are dirty and unclean she is not going to just accept what we say. Invite her to this forum so she can ask any questions she may have and we will do out best to answer her questions and ease her worries.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

What I LIKE MOST about my chickens is:
1. Eggs _"over-easy_".
2. "Smoked" chicken
3. fertilizer for the "veggie-garden"
4. Entertainment Value ( TV is boring ! )


-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree about they are only as dirty as people allow them to be. Just like ant other animal, or mamal. Think of a baby human, it would be covered in poop if its mom didn't clean it, a dog, has to be washed and picked up after, same as a chicken. They can be clean, if the owner keeps them that way. Now, I would never keep them in my house, but others do.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Guilty.  Only Lilah for extended period of time she'd come in at bedtime. (Okay so it was like 6 months.) Had a really hard time helping her make her way in with the older girls. She was 1 1/2 months old and they were a year old. However, she was great about doing her biz outside before yelling at me it was time for bed. Then she'd lay on a rug above my head while I studied. Occasionally with her leg stuck out behind her, her foot would get caught in my hair. Bedtime though, off to her bin for the night she'd go - much to her complete discontent! Ya, I may have overly indulged her ...  She was so calming though napping above my head or beside me on the couch. Really missed her when she was ready to go into the "big girl house" for good.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

If you have a well thought out coop & run, they really dont take very much looking after. Mine spend most of the day free ranging, but are locked away at night. 
I spend maybe 5 or 10 minutes each morning cleaning the poop out of the coop and checking water & food. 
Chickens are fantastic in the garden for all the bugs & grasshoppers; they give you fertilizer for your garden (I add some to my compost) and hours of entertainment! 
They really make great pets, with the added bonus of fresh eggs. 
I love the way they can be sooooo funny, with their quirky traits and crazy running around. 
They are so relaxing to watch; their social dust bathing and also when pecking their way around your garden. 
They are such lovely social creatures and always have to have a sticky beak at what you are doing. Mine are pretty tame as they are pets as well as egg producers.

I think if your cousin really wants chickens he/she should research everything about them. Especially housing & how to keep them happy & healthy. Then maybe your Aunt will see your cousin is ready to be a responsible chicken owner.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

oh 7chicks, your Lilah sounds like she was a lovely girl! So sad when a special pet passes away. Big hugs


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I still have my spoiled little love Lilah. Didn't mean for it to sound like she had passed. She's just turned 2 years old. This is my black beauty, Lilah from April 13th. Can you believe she actually likes to ride on the lawn mower with me? Yes, she actually does. Sits right there and turns her head to the breeze. Its so funny! What ah girl!


----------

